# Akc registered lab stud dog needed



## rtarbes (Aug 4, 2010)

I need a registered AKC lab stud dog to breed with my yellow female...she will be in heat again in October...If you or someone you know has one, please let me know......:notworthy:


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

*stud dogs*

Hello, I have 2 studs, a chocolate and a white. Here are a couple pics. Can provide references if needed, you are welcome to come check them out anytime, located near 9 mile and Pine Forest Rd. The fee is $400 with guaranteed results. Chocolate is about 80-85 lbs and the white is 100-105 lbs, both dogs from same bloodline and both will throw chocolates and probably 3-4 whites per litter (depending on the female) Please call 850-232-6256 Thanks, John (I cannot get pics to upload on this new site, please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an akc trained hunting 95 lb Black Lab with a great hunting pedigree. reply if interested.


----------

